# Bounce Dryer Sheets



## russlg

Last fall after I thoroughly cleaned out the Outback my neighbor told me she uses Bounce dryer sheets (according to her,has to be Bounce) to keep rodents away and keep the trailer smelling fresh. I was skeptical but I figured it was a cheap idea to try and we had dryer sheets... well, right next to the dryer. I placed them all over the place. In the drawers and cabinets.On the comforter that was on the bed. On the bunks and in the bathroom. I also set a couple rodent traps as well. I live in the sticks, on the border of Fox State Forest so we have our fair share of critters out here.
After work yesterday I uncovered the Outback. It was a beautiful, sunny 80 degree day here in New Hampshire. I uncovered the front first with a little bit of hesitation from all the recent topics about covering and the effect it has on delamination. I am pleased to say that there is NO delamination on the front cap of my unit! After I rolled the cover up and put it away for the season I got the keys and unlocked the front door. It was just as clean as when I covered it, no rodent droppings anywhere. But the smell! It smelled wonderful. Very fresh and clean. I looked in all of the cupboards and storage bins (except for the dinette, the rear slide is over it at the moment) and the traps were empty and it was CLEAN!
So, as kooky as it sounds, I plan to make this an annual practice. Any tricks you good folks use that you would like to share? I'd like to know!

Russ


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I have heard if you have a seasoned iron pan or dutch oven stored in your camper it will absorb an interesting flavor from the bounce sheets. Be sure to remove them prior to winterizing or you may have to remove the coating from your iron pan and reseason.


----------



## russlg

Camper was pretty much empty when I cleaned it but thanks for the tip!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

For two seasons I used bounce dryer sheets as well- thought everything was great until last spring, when I found two mouse nests made up of shredded.......bounce dryer sheets. Maybe they built up an immunity to them?


----------



## battalionchief3

We have cats....great hunter/killers. No mice around here. Good for moles too.


----------



## russlg

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> For two seasons I used bounce dryer sheets as well- thought everything was great until last spring, when I found two mouse nests made up of shredded.......bounce dryer sheets. Maybe they built up an immunity to them?


Oh boy!! What did you use this season??


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I had about a dozen glue traps set up in every nook and cranny. Caught three the first weekend, (November) and one just yesterday. I dont like to use the d-con poison pellets, I'm always afraid they'll die in the basement of the RQS and stink to high heaven. I know they are supposed to go to water, but with my luck.....
Besides, we have a family of red tail hawks around our house (and a bald eagle or two), and I'd hate to think that a poisoned mouse might end up an appetizer. But then again, a flipped over glue trap stuck to the floor is no real treat either. I'm still looking for the magic bullet! (and with our dogs, theres only two types of cats we could have- fast ones, and dead ones...)


----------



## birddog74

I put the OB in my shop before I winterized it and had traps and glue boards to keep the mice at bay. The week it was there before winterizing I caught 9 mice. I placed bounce in all the places I thought mice could get into. I did not change or reset traps for the rest of the winter. And as a bonus it smells fresh.


----------



## russlg

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I had about a dozen glue traps set up in every nook and cranny. Caught three the first weekend, (November) and one just yesterday. I dont like to use the d-con poison pellets, I'm always afraid they'll die in the basement of the RQS and stink to high heaven. I know they are supposed to go to water, but with my luck.....
> Besides, we have a family of red tail hawks around our house (and a bald eagle or two), and I'd hate to think that a poisoned mouse might end up an appetizer. But then again, a flipped over glue trap stuck to the floor is no real treat either. I'm still looking for the magic bullet! (and with our dogs, theres only two types of cats we could have- fast ones, and dead ones...)


I used glue traps as well and they were empty... I really do live in the sticks but the old woman across the street has about 10 stray cats she "feeds". maybe it has more to do with there being no mice around to cause damage than the dryer sheets...


----------



## ZHB

I spread a box of Bounce sheets all around the OB too.....I didn't know if it would really repel the critters or if it would just help it smell fresher, but sure enough, no mice or other pests invaded over the winter.


----------



## Lacy286

BOUNCE dryer sheets everywhere and crunched up newspaper in the fridge and freezer. No smells left over from storage. It's all good! Now I put newspaper in the fridge/freezer after every camping trip


----------



## luckylynn

Hello to all.....while we are talking about Bounce Dryer sheets,thought I would mention this fact. I have never used them for rodent control,but I use them all the time to get Bugs Off the Front of the TV...the Camper and the car we drive at home.Works Great and so easy even "a caveman" can do it. Just get the bug stuff wet(very wet towel,spray bottle or water hose)dip the Bounce sheet in some water and just rub.Doesn't take much rubbing pressure,then when you are all finished wipe off with a clean wet towel.

Not sure where I heard of this,but I know it was on a camping forum.Since the Bounce Dryer sheets came up,and bug season is here,just thought I would mention it. Now I don't know if any brand will work the same or not as I have only tried the BDS in the orginal sent.I just finished doing all 3 of ours today and boy do they look good....ok well almost still have to be washed and waxed,but that is a job for DH and myself over several days woth of work.I can de-bug all 3 in one day,but I cann't even wash one any of them,much less wax.But i do get to hold the rinse hose.

Sorry this is so long...HAPPY CAMPING To ALL....Lynn


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I guess this is the OB'ers version of "Hints from Helouise"


----------



## Up State NY Camper

I've been using Bounce for 3 years in my Hybrid and never had a rodent. Not sure if that's why, but why change if I've been lucky so far.


----------



## mikenkristipa

I don't know about rodent's but during the summer if you see us at a campground it is not unusual to see Kristi (DW) with bounce sheets hanging on her belt or out of her pockets to keep Mosquito's at bay. It does work - not 100% - but it helps. FYI.

Mike


----------



## Up State NY Camper

I've heard of that too Mike. I've tried it, but it didn't work too well. Maybe the bugs were a little extreme when I tried. I still like to use anything with as much DEET as possible.


----------

